# my family has grown a bit... (picture heavy)



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

since the last time i posted pictures i've lost two rats, iedani and spider, and a fish (squee the 3rd) and gained 6 rats, a bunny and a fish. so i figure its high time for new pictures! so introducing for the first time: Bribery, Babydoll, Stewie, Ink, Eyes, Sookie, Squee the 4th, and dexter (plus pictures of everyone else too! *grins*)

Bribery (6 months):








i love his crazy whiskers









babydoll and ink (they're the michef makers of the bunch. ink is actually only 2 weeks younger then babydoll, we're not sure if ink is going to be small or babydoll is going to be large-they're about 5 months old now):









Ink again (i thought this one was particularly cute):









Stewie (getting close to 2yrs old):









eyes (approx. 6 months-there was just nothing else to call her once you see those eyes):









Sookie (approx. 6-7 months):









tween (19 mths and the softest rat you'll ever touch, she's like touching baby bunny fur):









twix (19mths, she's tween's sister and the both of them are really quite small statured):









kakushi (17mths and queen of the roost. she's nearly as large as the boys too. her mother, iedani, was just as large too. but boy is she ever a momma's girl. she'll hang out with me more then the boys will):
















here she is imitating a irish setter:









violet (aprox 2yrs):









sweetipie (11mths):









some nice group shot of the rats:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















wink:








these bees mah ratz. u wantz, uze goez throughz meez! grrr!








mom, what time is it?








ugh, squish-ed...










dexter (6yrs):
i poops foots!








rats (in upperhand left corner): mom? what is THAT!?








the rats and dexter get along really well too. i would never leave them unattended but they seem to like each other well enough:









squee the 4th (he didn't like the flash...)









sesshoumaru (3yrs)









minion (6 mths)









my son, corvis and "his" rat Stewie saying goodnight:









and this is why i'm often called the crazy rat lady....









so that's the family now. i have a boyfriend too but he does a really good job at avoiding cameras... i don't know how he does it... we've really grown a lot since i moved out in april with my son, sessho and only 5 rats....

and of course thanks goes to reachthestars for her mad photography skillz and theft of her dad's camera for a few hours.

edited for clarification


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

woah, i thought i had a zoo!!!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Aww, that pic of your son and his rat is so cute! He's going to take after his mom and become the crazy rat guy someday 

You have lovely ratties! And your bunny makes my heart melt


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

haha, yeah its gotten a bit like that now... but i still have nothing on my mother. well, almost nothing i guess. she has a couple horses, 16 dogs 2 semi-house cats and 3 feral barn cats. plus all the boarders. mind you she does live on a farm whereas i live in the city.... ah well, i love my family! *grins* as large and multicultured as it is... :lol:


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

thank you mana. yes, i'm sure he'll always have rats in his life too. at school and to anyone we show the rats too he calls them his sisters and brothers. i'm glad we got to keep stewie (i was originally only fostering him for a rescue), when we brought him home corvis started almost immediately calling stewie his. i don't know why he has this degree of fascination with stewie and not the others but i have no clue how i would have explained to him that stewie was going to a new home if a home was found for him before i decided to keep him. he's really quite attached to him.


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

I could get you a photo of Kev, I just need an afternoon alone with him at your place.

Sooooook!!!!!

Sook's still my favorite!

Yeeeet, I'm a fan of babydoll, It's that whole furless thing, get's me every time, she's warm and soft!

I want rats, I want Demus and Blitz.

And I'm starting to tell the difference between eyes and sookie!

Sook has larger ears and has a brown tip on the nose.

Twix has a lighter colored brown/black coat with a darker spot on the head.

Tween is soft, but that's not really something you can do right off the bat, unelss you can hold onto tween in person.

Ink has the large ink like black splotch.

Bribery just has a lighter coat with a stripe *as far as I can tell since i'm not near them*

Stweie has the miner splotch of red on the nose as of now, but that looks like it's going away some what.

And Dexter is a rabbit!


Also;

Minion, plus fridge.

Soon, soon. That fridge, soon.

---

And the pool, I'll have that pool yet.

Just you wait and see.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm not sure which rats you are confusing all the rats you named with are but the names are with the pictures... 

and no. minion + fridge = raven kicking you in the butt. i just got groceries in there. i don't need him eating them out of the package... i swear, that cat has razor claws and metal teeth. i have to put nearly everything in containers t keep him out them. closing them in a cupboard doesn't even work.... 

and HA! the pool is already gone! MUA HA HA HA HA!!! you shall never have the pool!! buaw hahaha


----------



## ladada2001 (Sep 23, 2007)

twitch said:


> and HA! the pool is already gone! MUA HA HA HA HA!!! you shall never have the pool!! buaw hahaha


Wait! No! You're lieing! That's impossible! Never! NEVER! Stop lieing to me!

I refuse to believe that the pool is no longer there!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Eee, the pictures turned out well . I'll have to get new ones of my crew up as well, as the group's grown since getting in to my new place.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm beginning to think that new place+first time on your own=new rats... but it might just be us eh reach... :lol:


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

twitch said:


> i'm beginning to think that new place+first time on your own=new rats... but it might just be us eh reach... :lol:


Im in my first apartment and I just happened to acquire 4... possibly some more if my boyfriend lets me adopt blue dumbo babies (assuming some are born male).. SO I dont think its just you guys


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

its good to know its not just us then. but i wonder now, how many people get rats or new rats upon getting their first place? and how many do they get within the first year?


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I've gotten 3 new rats since being in my new place. I've promised myself though that I'll stay at 4 or less when they start to pass though.


----------

